# Dry Curing Bacon ~ How Long Is Too Long?



## thirdeye (Jul 13, 2020)

All,  I've been visiting via email with a guy new to curing bacon.  He is using the dry cure method and Cure #1 on a skin-off belly (I believe from SRF).  The amounts of all ingredients are correct and double-checked.   His refrigerator is 34°, and he has been overhauling.  Due to unforeseen circumstances he is 17 days into this curing cycle. My curing times are 11 or 12 days.  I'm sure I've gone 14 days a few times, but never any longer. 

What is the consensus of the group?   How long is too long?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2020)

I've gone a few days over 14  but if 34 is an accurate reading for his temp my opinion is that it's to cold . 38 to 40 for curing is what should be used in my opinion .


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2020)

EQ cure?   Overhauling?  That dont sound like a EQ cure.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2020)

Rich is right, 38º is ideal. What the heck, he's a few degrees under, and a few days over. I'd put it on the smoker, probably going to be just fine. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 13, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I've gone a few days over 14  but if 34 is an accurate reading for his temp my opinion is that it's to cold . 38 to 40 for curing is what should be used in my opinion .


I'm good with a low of 36°/ 37°, but would 34°  work in his favor because the curing process slows with colder temps?



pc farmer said:


> EQ cure?   Overhauling?  That dont sound like a EQ cure.



Yes "Equilibrium" curing method.  And to me, overhauling means turning the zipper bag over each day or two.



sawhorseray said:


> Rich is right, 38º is ideal. What the heck, he's a few degrees under, and a few days over. I'd put it on the smoker, probably going to be just fine. RAY



I'm leaning in that direction too, but anytime someone is second guessing themselves on a food safety issue.... the final decision is their call.  And I'm with 'em.  Likewise, when I break a rule, like grilling my burgers to somewhere's south of 160°, I admit that "I'm breaking the rules".


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2020)

YEP, rotate the meat in the EQ brine...   

*         Soaking the ham       *


2 The ham is then immersed in the remaining brine for a period of 10-16  days depending on weight. The ham and the brine are inspected daily.  The  brine is overhauled, or turned over, every three days.  Overhauling   prevents the brine from becoming weak on top and heavy on the bottom.  A  large wooden paddle is used to remix the brine.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2020)

I would have no issue then.  I have done 3 weeks no problem.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I'm good with a low of 36°/ 37°, but would 34° work in his favor because the curing process slows with colder temps?


I would agree with that .


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 13, 2020)

I've done 3 weeks also due to an unexpected trip.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 13, 2020)

cure #1, wet or dry, is good for 30 days or less.  Hot smoking or cold smoking?  (80° or 145°)?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2020)

Regardless of time on cure, there is very little Safety Issue as the meat is Refrigerated well below 40°. Beyond 3-4 weeks, there is a risk of Spoilage Bacteria, that are unaffected by Salt, beginning to grow. This would be a Quality issue rather than a Safety issue. The meat would Sour...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2020)

sounds like good info


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 14, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> cure #1, wet or dry, is good for 30 days or less.  Hot smoking or cold smoking?  (80° or 145°)?



It appears he will be hot smoking this batch.  Which in my eye is another layer of safety since the smoking time might only be 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 14, 2020)

Guys, thanks for all the comments.  It appears that the general consensus is that provided the correct amount of cure is used and the refrigerator can maintain the correct curing temperatures....  curing times can be extended to 21 to 30 days.


----------

